# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Μπαίνει τάξη στις ρ/τ συχνότητες

## papashark

*Σύστημα διαχείρισης και εποπτείας φάσματος*

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
Παρασκευή, 6 Φεβρουαρίου 2004 07:00 

ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΠΟΘΗΤΗ ευταξία στις ραδιοτηλεοπτικές συχνότητες αναμένεται να φέρει με τη λειτουργία του το Εθνικό Σύστημα Διαχείρισης και Εποπτείας Φάσματος (ΕΣΔΕΦ) το οποίο μπαίνει σε λειτουργία από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

Πρόκειται για ένα ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό έργο (κόστους 12,3 εκατ. ευρώ) που υλοποιήθηκε υπό την εποπτεία της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) και το οποίο μεταξύ άλλων θα βοηθήσει στο να σταματήσουν οι παράνομες ραδιοτηλεοπτικές εκπομπές και οι παρεμβολές στις συχνότητες των αεροσκαφών..

Τα εγκαίνια του ΕΣΔΕΦ θα γίνουν την προσεχή Τρίτη με την παρουσία του πρωθυπουργού κ. Κ. Σημίτη, ενώ ο πρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ, κ. Εμμ. Γιακουμάκης θα μιλήσει για τη σημασία του στη χώρα μας. 

Το ΕΣΔΕΦ είναι ένα προηγμένο τεχνολογικά σύστημα, το οποίο επιτρέπει την ορθολογική χρήση και αποτελεσματική επίβλεψη του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων.. 

Το φάσμα αποτελεί σπάνιο πόρο εθνικής σημασίας, δεδομένου ότι το σύνολο των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων που μπορούν να διατεθούν σε μια περιοχή είναι πεπερασμένο. Το ΕΣΔΕΦ, σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Επιτροπής:

- Προστατεύει από παράνομες παρεμβολές τα δίκτυα υψηλής προτεραιότητας, όπως η Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας και Υπηρεσίες εκτάκτων αναγκών.

- Εντοπίζει τις παράνομες εκπομπές, προστατεύοντας παράλληλα τους νόμιμους χρήστες.

- Διασφαλίζει τη συμμόρφωση των νόμιμων χρηστών με τις προδιαγραφές της άδειάς τους.

- Δημιουργεί συνθήκες υγιούς ανταγωνισμού στην αγορά παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών.

- Ανταποκρίνεται στην κάλυψη των αυξημένων αναγκών σε συχνότητες που θα προκύψουν κατά τη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004.

- Συμβάλλει στο συντονισμό της χρήσης του φάσματος σύμφωνα με τα διεθνή πρότυπα.

- Συμβάλλει στην εξασφάλιση επιπέδων ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας εντός των επιτρεπτών ορίων, εμπεδώνοντας αίσθημα ασφάλειας στον πολίτη.

----------


## papashark

Άντε καιρός ήταν !  :: 

Κάποιος να το κάνει υπόμνημα για να πάει στην πρώτη σελίδα παρακαλώ !  ::

----------


## wiresounds

yes sir

----------


## Thanosch

Επιτέλους!!!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε να ξεφορτωθώ και έναν γείτονα που με ρώταγε αν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτός ο πύργος και αυτές οι κεραίες που βάζω απάνω δεν είναι ραδιενεργές!
Να βάλω μια ταμπελίτσα ότι είμαι καθόλα νόμιμος με το νομο ταδε τάδε να έχω και μα βεβαίωση απο αυτόν τον οργανισμό και να τελειώσει αυτό και να διασφαλιστώ!

----------


## racer

Ναι καλα ....

----------


## vaf

Είσαι σίγουρος πως ο γείτονάς σου δε θα τους πληρώσει για να σε βγάλουν παράνομο; Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, κανένας αδιάφθορος. Στην αρχή λαδόναμε για διπλώματα, σε λίγο και για συχώτητες (άσχετα με το αν δε χρειάζεται...)

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό το καινούριο σύστημα της EETT ή θα είναι πολύ καλό για μας ή πολύ κακό... Μην ενθουσιάζεστε ακόμη...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Αντε να ξεφορτωθώ και έναν γείτονα που με ρώταγε αν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτός ο πύργος και αυτές οι κεραίες που βάζω απάνω δεν είναι ραδιενεργές!
> Να βάλω μια ταμπελίτσα ότι είμαι καθόλα νόμιμος με το νομο ταδε τάδε να έχω και μα βεβαίωση απο αυτόν τον οργανισμό και να τελειώσει αυτό και να διασφαλιστώ!


Αν και θέλω να είμαι πάντα αισοόδοξος μάλλον δεν θα ξεφορτωθείς κανέναν γείτονα αλλά αντίθετα θα σου κάνουν τα @@ τσουρέκια με 1000 άλλες αιτιολογίες...(άδειες για κεραιοσυστήματα...βλ άλλο post).

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Παιδιά,θα συμφωνήσω με τον Acinonyx....Είμαι αρκετά επιφυλακτικός για αυτό το νέο σύστημα.Βασικά,θα εφαρμοστεί σε κάθε περιοχή(μέσα στην Αθήνα δηλαδή) ή μόνο σε περιοχές σημασίας (αεροδρόμια κλπ) ;;;Α!και κάτι άλλο...Θα μας αρχίσουν δηλαδή στο στυλ:Γιατί έχεις βάλει αυτό το πιάτο;;;Δεν το βλέπω να είναι για τηλεόραση....Για δείξε μου τη σχετική άδεια για αυτό(Την ποιαααα;;; :: .Δεν έχεις;;;;;;;Στο μπουντρούμι!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν έχω κανέναν γείτονα επιθετικό .
Όλους τους ξέρω όσα χρόνια ζώ εγώ και οι γονείς μου .
Απλώς όταν είδαν ξαφνικά κεραίες με ρωτάγανε σε ύφος "ξέρεις τι κάνεις;" και όχι σε ύφος "δεν μου αρέσει αυτό θα στο κατεβάσω".
Πάντος και εγώ είμαι επιφυλακτικός με την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## andreas

Σήμερα είχα πάει για ενημέρωση ως εθελοντής στον τομέα "Τεχνολογία". Εκεί είδα το εξής:

Υπήρχε μια θέση (δεν θυμάμαι την ονομασία) αλλα είχε ως περιγραφή το εξής: "Δημιουργεί σε συνεργασία με την ΕΕΤΤ, μετρήσεις ραδιοφάσματος με κατάλληλο *φορητό* εξοπλισμό με σκοπό τον εντοπισμό & *επίλυση* προβλημάτων ηλεκτρονικών παρεμβολών στις ολυμπικές εγκαταστάσεις". Θέλανε 25 άτομα και κάθε εθελοντής θα συνεργαζότανε με έναν υπεύθυνο απο ΕΕΤΤ.

Ο τύπος που μας έκανε την ενημέρωση (Γ.Δ. Τεχνολογίας) είπε οτι θα το βρίσκουν και μετά θα το στέλνουν στο αρμόδιο όργανο (είτε ειναι δικαιοσύνη ειτε ειναι <δεν θυμάμαι τι πρόσθεσε>).
Στο τέλος τον ρώτησα , "αν έχω ενα λινκ πάνω στο ολυμπιακό στάδιο τι θα γίνει για να σταματήσει να εκπέμπει?" και δεν μου απάντησε. Την 2η φορά μου είπε οτι ειναι θέμα της ΕΕΤΤ και δεν μπορει να απαντήσει! 

Το θέμα ειναι οτι όλα αυτά τα πιστεύουν κιολας!!! 

Και 2 ερωτησούλες:
- Υπάρχει νομικό πλαισιο για όλα αυτά? 
- Αν θέλω να γυρίσω την κεραία μου 180 μοιρες και στην στροφή πέσει πάνω στο ολυμπιακό στάδιο θα μου χώσουν πρόστιμο?

----------


## dti

> Σήμερα είχα πάει για ενημέρωση ως εθελοντής στον τομέα "Τεχνολογία". Εκεί είδα το εξής:
> 
> Υπήρχε μια θέση (δεν θυμάμαι την ονομασία) αλλα είχε ως περιγραφή το πεξής: "Δημιουργεί σε συνεργασία με την ΕΕΤΤ, μετρήσεις ραδιοφάσματος με κατάλληλο *φορητό* εξοπλισμό με σκοπό τον εντοπισμό & *επίλυση* προβλημάτων ηλεκτρονικών παρεμβολών στις ολυμπικές εγκαταστάσεις". Θέλανε 25 άτομα και κάθε εθελοντής θα συνεργαζότανε με έναν υπεύθυνο απο ΕΕΤΤ.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα για τη δημιουργία μίας ακόμη ομάδας εργασίας του awmn! 
*Σοβαρά το λέω!*
Για σκεφτείτε το...

----------


## sotiris

Αντρεα εαν θυμασαι το ονομα του ανθρωπου απο την Τεχνολογια που σας μιλησε,μπορεις να μου το πεις σε pm?

----------


## andreas

Σωτήρης: εχεις π.μ. 

dti: εγω πάντως το δήλωσα πρώτο πρώτο  ::   :: 

Εντωμεταξύ, το παλικάρι σε κάποια φάση πέταξε ενα κορυφαίο για την ασφάλεια των πληροφοριακών συστημάτων των ολυμπιακών, κάτι μεταξύ αυτοσαρκασμού (αφού ειναι ο βασικός υπεύθυνος) και πικρής αλήθειας. Καταλαβαίνεται τι πιστευω....

----------


## Exoticom

Το ειχα δηλωση και εγω οταν ειχα παει σε ενα παρωμιο σεμιναριο στο ΑΘΗΝΑ 2004, Α και ο υπευθυνος του Σεμιναριου δεν ηξερε ουτε να απαντησει το τι ειναι το Tetra .  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Σε εμάς ήταν αρκετά ενημερωμένος, μας τα εξήγησε αρκετά καλα (και πριν ρωτήσουμε! εκει φαίνεται ο καλός ο ομιλητής)

----------


## MerNion

μα καλα... όλοι στον τομέα τεχνολογίας έχουμε πάει;;;  ::   ::  
Εγώ είχε τύχει να πάω στην πρώτη πρώτη ενημέρωση του τμήματος που είχε γίνει πριν τα χριστούγεννα (δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς..)
και τότε ο υπεύθυνος δεν ήξερε που του πάνε τα 4.. εδώ ένα βίντεο ήθελε να μας βάλει για τον εθελοντισμό και παραπονιόταν οτι δεν έδειχνε εικόνα αλλά ειχε μόνο ήχο.. και αφού δεν κατάφερε να δει τι φτάει φωναξε κάποια παιδιά απο μας.. σηκώθηκαν ολοι οι super computerades και μετά απο restart, download codecs, και ιστοριες ανακάλυψαν οτι δεν έδειχνε εικόνα γιατι το αρχείο πού έτρεχαν ήταν αρχείο ήχου!!!! και απο κάτω ήταν το αρχείο του video....... no comments

τπ.. επειδή και εγώ τον είχα ρωτήσει τότε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (ΕΕΤΤ και ραδιοφάσμα κλπ) μου είχε πει οτι θα έχει πολύ τρέξιμο αυτή η δουλειά γιατι θα πηγαίνουν απο το ένα στάδιο στο άλλο και από οτ ένα βουνό στο άλλο και οτι θα είναι κάπως κουραστικό.. γι αυτό και δεν το επέλεξα  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Απ'ολες τις επιλογές ήταν η πιο ενδιαφέρουσα πάντως! Σιγουρα καλύτερο απο το να μεταφέρεις φυλλάδια και απο το να είσαι το helpdesk!

Το οτι ολοι το παιζουν computerαδες ειναι στανταρ! Με το που ρώτησε "αν δεν πάιζει το ποντικι τι κάνουμε?" όλοι άρχισαν να μιλάνε και άκουσες 20 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις..... 

Η απάντηση: "Πέρνουμε το πσ και φέρνουμε καινούργιο!!" 
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Το helpdesk του 21ου αιώνα! Με βλέπω με νέο πσ το καλοκαίρι!!! (και ΙΒΜ!!)

----------


## papashark

> Υπήρχε μια θέση (δεν θυμάμαι την ονομασία) αλλα είχε ως περιγραφή το εξής: "Δημιουργεί σε συνεργασία με την ΕΕΤΤ, μετρήσεις ραδιοφάσματος με κατάλληλο *φορητό* εξοπλισμό με σκοπό τον εντοπισμό & *επίλυση* προβλημάτων ηλεκτρονικών παρεμβολών στις ολυμπικές εγκαταστάσεις". Θέλανε 25 άτομα και κάθε εθελοντής θα συνεργαζότανε με έναν υπεύθυνο απο ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Ο τύπος που μας έκανε την ενημέρωση (Γ.Δ. Τεχνολογίας) είπε οτι θα το βρίσκουν και μετά θα το στέλνουν στο αρμόδιο όργανο (είτε ειναι δικαιοσύνη ειτε ειναι <δεν θυμάμαι τι πρόσθεσε>).
> Στο τέλος τον ρώτησα , "αν έχω ενα λινκ πάνω στο ολυμπιακό στάδιο τι θα γίνει για να σταματήσει να εκπέμπει?" και δεν μου απάντησε. Την 2η φορά μου είπε οτι ειναι θέμα της ΕΕΤΤ και δεν μπορει να απαντήσει! 
> 
> Το θέμα ειναι οτι όλα αυτά τα πιστεύουν κιολας!!! 
> 
> Και 2 ερωτησούλες:
> - Υπάρχει νομικό πλαισιο για όλα αυτά? 
> - Αν θέλω να γυρίσω την κεραία μου 180 μοιρες και στην στροφή πέσει πάνω στο ολυμπιακό στάδιο θα μου χώσουν πρόστιμο?


Το ραδιοφάσμα δεν είναι μόνο οι 2400....

Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σοβαρά πράγματα που τους απασχολούν.

Το σοβαρότερο είναι ότι κανένας δεν θα αναμεταδίδει πλάνα από τους ολυμπιακούς εάν δεν τα σκάσει πρώτα στον Αθήνα 2004 για τα δικαιώματα, και μετά στον πΟΤΕ ή και πάλι σοτν Αθήνα 2004 για να μεταφέρει το σήμα. Μέχρι και το νερό που θα πίνουμε θα το χρεώνουν...

Μετά υπάρχουν πολλά παράνομα links που θα πρέπει να κλείσουν σε διάφορες άλλες συχνότητες, εταιρείες που κάνουν παράνομα εμπορική εκμετάλευση σε διάφορα λινκ, και άλλα πολλά...

Μην ψαρώνετε τόσο εύκολα...

Για να κλείσουν τα δικά μας, θα πρέπει να βγει να υπάρχει κάποια έκτακτη επικοινωνιακή ανάγκη για την ασφάλεια της χώρας, και αυτό δεν μπορούν να το δικαιολογήσουν με τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες (ήδη προσπαθούν να βρουν πλάγιο τρόπο για την απαγόρευση των πτήσεων....)

Τέλος στις 2 ερωτησεις
1) Το νομικό πλαίσιο είναι μπάχαλο, υπάρχουν απίστευτα προβλήματα, ξεκινώντας από την βάση του συστήματος, και φτάνοντας στις επιμέρους λεπτομέρειες....
2) Εάν εκπέμπεις νόμιμα (20db) δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα.
Όμως εάν θα παίξει κάτι με 2.4 στον Αθήνα 2004, αυτό θα έχει την μορφή hot spot και όχι Last mile που έχουμε εμείς, οπότε δεν θα έχει παρεμβολές από εμάς (ενώ εμείς αντίθετα θα έχουμε από αυτούς)

----------


## lambrosk

> Μην ψαρώνετε τόσο εύκολα...


  ::  Πέστα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Για ένα είμαι σίγουρος.. Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει καμία κίνηση εναντίον των σταθμών της μπάντας των 2,4GHz από την ΕΕΤΤ εαν δεν υπάρξει καταγγελία από κάποιον. Δηλαδή ούτε τα παράνομα εταίρικα link θα κυνηγήσουν *από μόνοι τους* αν δεν τους τα καταδείξουμε, ούτε εμάς αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος στριμμένος γείτονας που φοβάται τις κεραίες...  :: 

_Fear the neighbours_

----------


## sotiris

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα δρασουν απο μονοι τους στα σημεια που τα παρανομα δικτυα (εταιρικα και μη) επηρεαζουν τις ολυμπιακες επικοινωνιες.

----------


## Thanosch

> Α και ο υπευθυνος του Σεμιναριου δεν ηξερε ουτε να απαντησει το τι ειναι το Tetra .



ΧΑ ... Αυτο το ξέρω κι εγώ ...  ::  Tetra είναι μια εταιρία που κατασκευάζει προϊόντα για ψάρια ενυδρείου!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Tάξη μπαίνει και τάξη δεν βλέπουμε....

Ύστερα από τις τελευταίες επαφές με εκπρόσωπο της ΕΕΤΤ στα πλαίσια "συνεδρίου" της ΚτΠ, ακούσαμε ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα τα οποία όμως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να τα θεωρήσουμε ως αρνητικά ή ως θετικά, και έτσι δεν θέλω καν να έχω το κρίμα ή την χαρά να τα γράψω.

Ενδιαφέρον είναι το γεγονός, ότι από όλη την ελλάδα (που μπορεί να υπάρχουν και 5000 ζεύξεις στους 2.4), έχουν υποβληθεί μονάχα 32 αιτήσεις !!!!

Ακόμα η αίσθηση που αποκόμησα είναι, "οι 5 γίγα είναι εκεί και μας περιμένουν !"

----------

